# Switzerland/Italy in May, Where to MTB?



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Headed to Switzerland mid May and then on to Italy, I know the timing is not ideal for mountain biking, especially DH, but unfortunately the dates are locked in for other reasons. I would love to get a chance to get some mountain biking in at least some place that will give me a taste of Italy and Switzerland. Anyone have any suggestions on places that would be ride-able then? Prefer DH, but would go for anything good!


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going in late June to Basel Switzerland and also interested. Some Google searching has turned up quite a few "bike parks" which are dirt jumps and maybe skate park. The Zurich bike park looks the nicest after some quick scrolling through results.

The park riding in the Alps appears to mostly open in June. I suppose you'll have to look for lower elevations...

Hit up trailforks here
https://www.trailforks.com/region/germany/?activitytype=1&z=8.0&lat=47.52949&lon=7.40109

Saw recommendations for Black Forest and Vosges (at least for driving distance from Basel) https://www.trailforks.com/region/vosges/?activitytype=1&z=8.6&lat=47.94029&lon=7.01640

Park riding:

Verbier (opens jun 8)
Verbier Bikepark by Trek - FOX - Bontrager / Suisse,Switzerland,Valais,Wallis,LaTzoumaz,Alpes,Alps,downhill,freeride,Bikepark,Bikepark,Bikepark,Verbier Bike Park,Bike,Park,Verbier,Descente,Descentes,VTT,TDMF, Bike park,Bike park,MTB,Mountain bike
https://www.google.com/search?q=ver...hrome.0.0l6.3839j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Saint-Luc (opens in June)
Saint Luc Bike Park / WorldBikeParks

Crans Montana (think this one can open in may)
https://www.crans-montana.ch/en/bikepark/
https://www.google.com/search?q=Cra.....69i57j0l5.1431j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Livigno (open jun 9)
https://www.livigno.eu/en/bike-park
https://www.mottolino.com/en/summer/activities/bike-park-livigno
https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...UIDygC&biw=1420&bih=689#imgrc=MoPS39eJvzmJ7M:


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you for the response. I did find a lot of biking area, however I am not sure they will be bikable in may... I guess I may just have to see how the weather is. Was hoping there would be some good places early.


----------

